# Nintendo Direct (April 1st 2015)



## Reindeer (Mar 31, 2015)

After being supposedly leaked by various sources (4chan being the main player) and being questioned by many, it's now confirmed that there will indeed be a Nintendo Direct tomorrow. The Japanese stream went live a few minutes ago, and shows a countdown to 1 day and 8 hours from now (at the time of writing this post, pic).


Links to the apparent leaks (click at own risk, take with grain of salt, and all that):
American 2
European 2


Ignoring the leaks, what are you hoping to see?


----------



## LambdaDelta (Mar 31, 2015)

April Fools! Zelda U will be out this holiday season!


----------



## Jake (Mar 31, 2015)

JIGGLYPUFF AMIIBO COME TO ME MY SWEET CHILD


----------



## JasonBurrows (Mar 31, 2015)

I am hoping that they announce loads more amiibo!!!!!!


----------



## EmmaFrost (Mar 31, 2015)

Yoshi's Wooly World release date!


----------



## LambdaDelta (Mar 31, 2015)

I hope this happens

"In order to give the experience you had when you played Star Fox 64, we will not allow people to save their games."


----------



## Reindeer (Mar 31, 2015)

The leaks' information is very different from one another, apart from a few tidbits. But let's be honest, if you were writing a fake leaks list, you'd obviously include MORE AMIIBO ANNOUNCED HOT DAMN



Spoiler



Also the European leak is obviously some fan-created thing. Starting time of 3PM GMT, even though the American and Japanese ones start at 11PM GMT.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Mar 31, 2015)

tbh the best thing of these leaks imo is having the VCs overlap between systems

most everything else I'm kinda "bleh" on at worst, or just completely neutral right now

except Jiggly amiibo. all of my yes please


also


> The Ganondorf Ami IBO is supported by Hyrule warriors and with her can you unlock a new weapon for Ganondorf.



this is my favorite portion of the leaks. guess why


also also, is Ami IBO just some dumb European name for the amiibo line, or is the leaker just being weird? if the former is true, then can one of our European members explain this name?


----------



## abby534534 (Mar 31, 2015)

More amiibo! DK64 for 3ds! Rerelease of rare amiibo! More Majora's Mask New 3DS XL releases! An amazing elite status award for club nintendo!

I want so much, haha.


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 31, 2015)

I just want information about Star Fox Wii U, that's all.


----------



## Reindeer (Mar 31, 2015)

LambdaDelta said:


> also also, is Ami IBO just some dumb European name for the amiibo line, or is the leaker just being weird? if the former is true, then can one of our European members explain this name?


The original text was in German, then thrown through Google Translate. They're just called "amiibo" here like in all other regions, but Translate does weird stuff like that. Like how "Puzzle & Dragons" became "Jigsaw & Dragons".


----------



## Lancelot (Mar 31, 2015)

Animal Crossing. I can dream.

If a new Ac game gets announced it's gonna be at E3. :c


----------



## Yoshisaur (Mar 31, 2015)

I just still want physical rewards for their new rewards program. really it's the only thing I care about RN.


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 31, 2015)

Monkey D Luffy said:


> Animal Crossing. I can dream.
> 
> If a new Ac game gets announced it's gonna be at E3. :c



We can all dream.


----------



## JCnator (Mar 31, 2015)

Hm. 6PM EDT is a perfectly fine time for me to watch, even if I have work tomorrow. That is, if I can eat my dinner before that time.

Speaking of which, I'm not going to expect a E3 level of magnitude of excitement but still going to be great on its own.


----------



## abby534534 (Mar 31, 2015)

Actually, better idea: I want nintendo to announce amiibo adaptors for the 3DS XL. Now that would be good news!


----------



## Reindeer (Mar 31, 2015)

abby534534 said:


> Actually, better idea: I want nintendo to announce amiibo adaptors for the 3DS XL. Now that would be good news!


Good point. We haven't heard of those since last year's E3. Hopefully it didn't go the same way as the Vitality Sensor.


----------



## Javocado (Mar 31, 2015)

read the leaks
hope this is true
mostly this stuff:

-paper mario hot damn
-more amiibos holla wave 5 lookin hella appealing headlined by sexy a$$ ganon
-mk8! hope we get a hype dlc #2 trailer like the one we got for dlc #1
-STARFAAAAAXX
-Mewtwo news and the tourney thing finally being implemented in smash

also let them confirm ridley and april fools us


----------



## Trundle (Mar 31, 2015)

All that can really come out at this point of good information for me. I'm excited.


----------



## Byngo (Mar 31, 2015)

Maybe Nintendo will be cruel and announce tommorow that the direct is an April Fools joke. 

All I want is more info about Zelda U and I'd die for a Paper Mario related announcement but I doubt that's something Nintendo is even considering. :x


----------



## Temari (Mar 31, 2015)

I'm hoping that they announce more stuff about Mewtwo and Tournament mode~ It would be awesome if they were able to implement tourney mode online sorta kinda like Mario Kart 8 but not really, ya feel ovo


----------



## Justin (Mar 31, 2015)

I think this one is worth getting excited for. I get the feeling it's gonna turn out to be one of the biggest ones in recent memory. I hope so at least; I found January to be fairly disappointing at least for my own interests.



Reindeer said:


> The original text was in German, then thrown through Google Translate. They're just called "amiibo" here like in all other regions, but Translate does weird stuff like that. Like how "Puzzle & Dragons" became "Jigsaw & Dragons".



Oh my god Jigsaw & Dragons got me


----------



## pokedude729 (Mar 31, 2015)

I really hop the pokemon ranger game is a reality. That is a very unappreciated series.


----------



## kassie (Mar 31, 2015)

Wait. Where do you watch it at?

I've never watched a Nintendo Direct before...


----------



## LambdaDelta (Mar 31, 2015)

selcouth said:


> Wait. Where do you watch it at?
> 
> I've never watched a Nintendo Direct before...



nintendo's youtube channel and I think on nintendo's site too

maybe elsewhere


----------



## kassie (Mar 31, 2015)

LambdaDelta said:


> nintendo's youtube channel and I think on nintendo's site too
> 
> maybe elsewhere



Ah okay, thanks!


----------



## JasonBurrows (Mar 31, 2015)

selcouth said:


> Ah okay, thanks!


This is where people watch the UK version of the Nintendo Direct.
I am not sure about the American viewers page.

http://www.nintendo.co.uk/Misc-/Nintendo-Direct/Latest-Nintendo-Direct/Nintendo-Direct-698557.html


----------



## LambdaDelta (Mar 31, 2015)

also, since I don't think I've given my full summary of thoughts on these leaks

4chan leak: look incredibly boring. might be legit
euro leak: looks incredibly exciting and as such unbelievable. probably fake


----------



## oath2order (Mar 31, 2015)

The Euro leak looks infinitely more interesting than the Smash American leak


----------



## Mariah (Mar 31, 2015)

They'll announce a bunch of cool stuff, then reveal all of it to be an April Fools' joke.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Mar 31, 2015)

If the date is an April Fools day joke, at least make the direct the day after April Fools day.

I hear the release date for the Animal Crossing DLC for MK8 is May 7th, 2015. (I expected it to be on the 8th.) Hope that's true. I must see the trailer!!!


----------



## Cress (Mar 31, 2015)

One of the leaks said that if you scanned an amiibo into a new app, you could play a demo of the first game they appeared in, which I remember was talked about before. But what would happen if you scanned a Marth or Ike amiibo? Heck, even a Robin or Lucina amiibo on a Wii U? would you just play the original (for us) Fire Emblem on the GBA?

Also Badge Center. No reason for it to be Japan-exclusive for 5 months.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Forgot to add, it'll be the perfect time to announce the new Club Nintendo since tomorrow is pretty much when it "ends" for NA. The website doesn't close, but no more redeeming codes and buying rewards other than the Gold and Platinum ones seems like it's over.


----------



## Temari (Mar 31, 2015)

Paperboy012305 said:


> If the date is an April Fools day joke, at least make the direct the day after April Fools day.



Technically, it is a day after since it'll be April 2nd in Japan when it airs lol


----------



## Rasha (Mar 31, 2015)

I really don't know what to expect on april fools


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Mar 31, 2015)

Temari said:


> Technically, it is a day after since it'll be April 2nd in Japan when it airs lol


I'm not dumb when it comes to time zones.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 31, 2015)

I feel like I'm the only person who got SUPER excited about seeing N64 games coming to the eShop. Kirby and The Crystal Shards?! **** YES! And the original SSB! Take my moneyyyyyy!

I swear I will go crazy if this is a joke


----------



## Reindeer (Mar 31, 2015)

ShinyYoshi said:


> I feel like I'm the only person who got SUPER excited about seeing N64 games coming to the eShop. Kirby and The Crystal Shards?! **** YES! And the original SSB! Take my moneyyyyyy!
> 
> I swear I will go crazy if this is a joke


The Direct isn't a joke, but the leak probably is. Don't get too excited about the information in there, especially the European one.


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 31, 2015)

Well, we all know that Mewtwo's going to be announced tomorrow.

Sakurai officially confirmed like 2 weeks ago that it's pretty much done.


----------



## Cress (Mar 31, 2015)

ShinyYoshi said:


> I feel like I'm the only person who got SUPER excited about seeing N64 games coming to the eShop. Kirby and The Crystal Shards?! **** YES! And the original SSB! Take my moneyyyyyy!
> 
> I swear I will go crazy if this is a joke



None of it is new, you can buy all of them on the Wii's Shop Channel (yes, it still works) and the only difference is that you can't use the Gamepad or Pro Controller.


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 31, 2015)

Gotta get hype for that Mewtwo reveal tomorrow, atleast I HOPE it's mentioned and finally given an exact release date, for the people who get him for free and for those who have to pay for him.

Otherwise that idea of a Bowser Bro's on the "leaked" info would be slick tbh


----------



## Jake (Mar 31, 2015)

How long i want my jigglypuff amiibo


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Mar 31, 2015)

That Duck Hunt Duo Amiibo is a must for me.


----------



## Boccages (Mar 31, 2015)

Both leaks do not seem realistic in any fashion while both of them are quite different which means one of the two is plain old elucubrations. 

We will see tomorrow which of the two was legit, if any...


----------



## Beleated_Media (Mar 31, 2015)

There have been speculations about mewtwo information, so that got me hyped. Maybe some information about the mario kart 8 DLC and such would come up or even better wave 5 amiibos!






ALSO HAS ANYONE BROUGHT THIS UP?


----------



## Officer Berri (Mar 31, 2015)

I hope they have information on Yokai Watch. I've been eager to play that game since I heard of it. It looks so cute and fun and I wanna play it so bad.

Also probably just a pipe dream but I'd love to hear about localizing the latest Magician's Quest game on the 3DS, that 3DS Digimon World 1 style game, and a Fantasy Life 2.


----------



## Rasha (Mar 31, 2015)

I'd be so happy if they added more Wii games to the eshop, I really want those Wii Zelda games so bad! (Twilight Princess and Skyward Sword)


----------



## LambdaDelta (Mar 31, 2015)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> and buying rewards other than the Gold and Platinum ones seems like it's over.



but the coins don't expire until 6/30

so you can still get the normal rewards until then

source here: http://club2.nintendo.com/program-notice/


----------



## Zane (Apr 1, 2015)

Reindeer said:


> Ignoring the leaks, what are you hoping to see?



"we've decided to release the regular N3DS in North America after all"

:'|


----------



## mynooka (Apr 1, 2015)

An Advance Wars game for 3DS.  

Call it 3DS Wars for all I care, just give me one......something......anything.....pls Nintendo


----------



## Cress (Apr 1, 2015)

*LESS THAN 12 HOURS LEFT. SO EXCITE.*​


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 1, 2015)

I hope I can actually manage to stay awake.

Maybe I'll go grocery shopping later JUST so I can have something to do.


----------



## Reindeer (Apr 1, 2015)

LambdaDelta said:


> I hope I can actually manage to stay awake.
> 
> Maybe I'll go grocery shopping later JUST so I can have something to do.


Do it so you can praise Overlord Iwata.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Apr 1, 2015)

You have to praise Iwata permanently. Please understand.


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 1, 2015)

Watch it be nothing we already don't know.

:c


----------



## Jake (Apr 1, 2015)

if they announce jigglypuff amiibo pls spam my pm and i will give u 100 tbt bells ok bye


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 1, 2015)

Hope they release more nice JRPG for the West for the 3DS. We need more of those, less known things not only Pok?mon and all their AAA titles.


----------



## oath2order (Apr 1, 2015)

JRPGs are lame ngl.

I want Jigglypuff amiibo tbh. I'd buy it. So Kirby amiibo can have girlfriend.


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 1, 2015)

Dude, we all want a Jigglypuff amiibo.

That way I can finally teach it the ways of the glorified rest combo, and nothing else.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 1, 2015)

Yeah Pokemon amiibos would be awesome. UMBREON pls


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 1, 2015)

Noiru said:


> Yeah Pokemon amiibos would be awesome. UMBREON pls



How about all the eeveelutions as amiibo?

I will literally buy 50 Vaporeon amiibos.


----------



## oath2order (Apr 1, 2015)

inb4 this whole thing was an april fool joke

In twitch

Silversonic44: Iwata comes out and introduces the direct, and then says, "We lied. Please Understand." And the screen fades to black.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 1, 2015)

I just want a Jiggly amiibo because main


----------



## JasonBurrows (Apr 1, 2015)

LambdaDelta said:


> I just want a Jiggly amiibo because main


I just want a Jiggly amiibo because collection.


----------



## Zane (Apr 1, 2015)

I want a Jiggly because


----------



## ChaosEmperor1988 (Apr 1, 2015)

i got my nintendo direct bingo card ready. anyone else do that with directs? Make a bingo card and see how many they get?


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 1, 2015)

ChaosEmperor1988 said:


> i got my nintendo direct bingo card ready. anyone else do that with directs? Make a bingo card and see how many they get?



I never make my own, but if I find one that looks fun I play with it

- - - Post Merge - - -



JasonBurrows said:


> I just want a Jiggly amiibo because collection.



I quit that long ago

maybe when Nintendo learns how to ****ing keep supply I'll care again


----------



## JasonBurrows (Apr 1, 2015)

LambdaDelta said:


> maybe when Nintendo learns how to ****ing keep supply I'll care again


So true!


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 1, 2015)

ChaosEmperor1988 said:


> i got my nintendo direct bingo card ready. anyone else do that with directs? Make a bingo card and see how many they get?



It usually leads to disappointment. :c


----------



## oath2order (Apr 1, 2015)

whats ur card liek


----------



## ChaosEmperor1988 (Apr 1, 2015)

Shimmer said:


> It usually leads to disappointment. :c



which is why you set REASONABLE expectations.  too many people expect nintendo to give the sun the moon the earth and the stars with EVERY direct which is why theyre always disappointed.  nothing wrong with expectations, but if your ALWAYS dissapointed in what nintendo does maybe you need to check your expectations and determine if youve set them to an impossible level.

- - - Post Merge - - -



oath2order said:


> whats ur card liek



i got things like yoshis woolly world, an appearence by bill trinen, amiibo, mewtwo DLC, and of course, butthurt fan reactions after the direct (basically the free space) cause theres always people upset afterwards because nintendo didnt show what they wanted, even though nintendo leaves it vague on what will be shown (unless its specific to one game)


----------



## Boccages (Apr 1, 2015)

Things that Nintendo should address on this Direct or in the following months


N64 games on the Wii U Virtual Console
Animal Crossing Wii U ?
New Wii games available on the eShop for Wii U ?
Yoshi's Woolly World
Splatoon
Mewtwo DLC (whatever I don't care about Pok?mons)
amiibos (new waves, Splatoon integration, etc.)
Mario Kart 8 DLC
Devil's Third
Mario Maker
Star Fox
Xenoblade Chronicles X
DeNA partnership
Miiverse app for smartphones
Fatal Frame localization for the Western markets
Nindies
Project Treasure exclusive game for Wii U
new HD remakes for Wii U ?


----------



## Spongebob (Apr 1, 2015)

56 more minutes


----------



## Stevey Queen (Apr 1, 2015)

Spongebob said:


> 56 more minutes



I was gonna ask if it even happened yet. Thank you for being so useful.


----------



## Cress (Apr 1, 2015)

http://www.starfox-horizons.com/
Leak confirmed.


----------



## Spongebob (Apr 1, 2015)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> http://www.starfox-horizons.com/
> Leak confirmed.



Yus


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Apr 1, 2015)

I'm ready. I'm watching with EtikaWorldNetwork!


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 1, 2015)

My body is ready to see info (And possibly a trailer) for the DLC Pack #2.

Pretty much the only thing I wanna see at the direct.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Apr 1, 2015)

ahhhhhh


----------



## RhinoK (Apr 1, 2015)

STAR FOX HORIZONS OMG

15 Minutes

I hope that Bowser Wii U thing is real, that'd be so awesome


----------



## Reindeer (Apr 1, 2015)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> http://www.starfox-horizons.com/
> Leak confirmed.


The whois says it was registered with ovh.com, rather than Nintendo's usual corporatedomains.com.


----------



## RhinoK (Apr 1, 2015)

duckhunt AMIIOBBO DUCK HUNT AMIIBO


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 1, 2015)

Just gimmie my Mewtwo and more Smash DLC thanks (pls add Ice climbers, if u can do Rosalina, u can do the Ice Climbers too!!)


----------



## oath2order (Apr 1, 2015)

I'm looking forward to the non smash stuff


----------



## Cress (Apr 1, 2015)

Everybody in the Hype Minivan? Seatbelts buckled? Then let's GOOOO!!!!


----------



## RhinoK (Apr 1, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Just gimmie my Mewtwo and more Smash DLC thanks (pls add Ice climbers, if u can do Rosalina, u can do the Ice Climbers too!!)



Rosalina and Luma have less polygons than Nana and Popo, I read


luckily for you this totes not sketchy 'leak' of Popo and Nana may grant your wish


----------



## Reindeer (Apr 1, 2015)

RhinoK said:


> Rosalina and Luma have less polygons than Nana and Popo, I read


release them as the pixel characters

- - - Post Merge - - -

IT STARTED


----------



## Cress (Apr 1, 2015)

That Mewtwo trailer was quick.


----------



## oath2order (Apr 1, 2015)

whatever mewtwo, don't care


----------



## RhinoK (Apr 1, 2015)

omg tHE RENDER IS THE SAME AS THE LEAK HELP WE'RE GETTING POP AND WOLF


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 1, 2015)

Its live! This is my first time watching a Nintendo Direct live you know?


----------



## Cress (Apr 1, 2015)

Hey look! Another Greninja nerf!


----------



## RhinoK (Apr 1, 2015)

ohy MU FFUUCKING GOD


----------



## oath2order (Apr 1, 2015)

oh look lucas whatever


----------



## Cress (Apr 1, 2015)

L
UCAS COMES OUT OF NOWHERE!!!!!~!!!~!!#`!3


----------



## Stevey Queen (Apr 1, 2015)

Everyone who wanted Lucas for no reason should be happy now


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 1, 2015)

Well what do you know? Lucas returns!


----------



## Reindeer (Apr 1, 2015)

Those DLC costumes are hella cute, though.
idgaf about lucas


----------



## Amissapanda (Apr 1, 2015)

OH MY GOD
OH MY GOD
I'M FLIPPING OUT
*LUCAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAS*


----------



## Jinglefruit (Apr 1, 2015)

WE AVE LUCAS


----------



## oath2order (Apr 1, 2015)

Reindeer said:


> Those DLC costumes are hella cute, though.
> idgaf about lucas



agreed, the DLC costumes are cool


----------



## Cress (Apr 1, 2015)

Amissapanda said:


> OH MY GOD
> OH MY GOD
> I'M FLIPPING OUT
> *LUCAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAS*



LET'S FREAK OUT TOGHETHER!!!!!!!! ERMERGERD!!!!!


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 1, 2015)

LUUUUUCCAAAAASSSSS

This is the best day of my life. ; v ;


----------



## Yoshisaur (Apr 1, 2015)

I'm ready for smash news to be over. 
The poll to get the next Smash player is cool though.


----------



## RhinoK (Apr 1, 2015)

I LOVE LUCAS HELP HELP OMG

WE CAN VOTE FOR OUR OWN CHARACTERS


----------



## Reindeer (Apr 1, 2015)

Oh great idea, Nintendo. I can see the requests already.
Danica Patrick, Sasha Grey, April O'Neil...


----------



## RhinoK (Apr 1, 2015)

BOWSER JR IN SEPTEMBER


----------



## Stevey Queen (Apr 1, 2015)

Because I am a big fan of meow meow mario. so cute


----------



## oath2order (Apr 1, 2015)

JIGGLY ON MY 29


----------



## Jinglefruit (Apr 1, 2015)

WHAT. omg, EVERYONE VOTE JINGLE. I WILL SLAP EVERYONE WHO DOESN'T


----------



## Cress (Apr 1, 2015)

LUCAS AMIIBO I NEED 250!!!!


----------



## Reindeer (Apr 1, 2015)

Jinglefruit said:


> WHAT. omg, EVERYONE VOTE JINGLE. I WILL SLAP EVERYONE WHO DOESN'T


Yo, I'll do that.


----------



## Yoshisaur (Apr 1, 2015)

Omg. The box of chocolates thing he just said cracked me up.


----------



## RhinoK (Apr 1, 2015)

luCAS AMIIBO LUCAS AMIIBO OMG LUCAS LUCAS I LOVE LUCAS SO MUCH OMG TWO MORE MONTHS


----------



## oath2order (Apr 1, 2015)

forest gump confirmed for smash


----------



## Cress (Apr 1, 2015)

Wait, New Pork City along with Lucas?


----------



## RhinoK (Apr 1, 2015)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Wait, New Pork City along with Lucas?



Was that confirmed?

I hope so, but I also want a new MOTHER stage


----------



## oath2order (Apr 1, 2015)

wow september for mario maker wow


----------



## Yoshisaur (Apr 1, 2015)

Mario Maker YAASSSS TAKE MY MONEY!!


----------



## Cress (Apr 1, 2015)

RhinoK said:


> Was that confirmed?
> 
> I hope so, but I also want a new MOTHER stage



No, but I hope it is!


----------



## Reindeer (Apr 1, 2015)

I can't wait for all the penis-shaped Mario Maker stages.
The loading time to NSMBU style was interesting to see. Wasn't too long.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 1, 2015)

Mario Maker isn't bad at all.


----------



## Cress (Apr 1, 2015)

Smash Bros website is already updated.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Apr 1, 2015)

My mom is making me gget pizza in the middle of the stream. Somebody make a list of what was mentioned please D:


----------



## Reindeer (Apr 1, 2015)

Mellow Mode for the people that needed the golden leaves in the latest Mario games.


----------



## oath2order (Apr 1, 2015)

YARN YOSHI AMIIBO

WANT


----------



## Cress (Apr 1, 2015)

YARN AMIIBOS I'M DONE


----------



## Jinglefruit (Apr 1, 2015)

Reindeer said:


> Yo, I'll do that.



-hugs-

Jingle will headbutt and do damage with his antlers and throw preseants out of his magic bag.


----------



## Yoshisaur (Apr 1, 2015)

A yarn amiibo series omg I need them all


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 1, 2015)

Aww, that yarn yoshi amiibo is SO CUTE!!!


----------



## Jinglefruit (Apr 1, 2015)

Yarn amiibo o.o; 
That's unexpected...


----------



## Lancelot (Apr 1, 2015)

Omg WOOLY YOSHI AMIBO ! :d


----------



## Sporge27 (Apr 1, 2015)

If Lucas is an april fools prank I will wreck Nintendo.


----------



## EmmaFrost (Apr 1, 2015)

I'm so sad Yoshi's Wooly World isn't out until the fall. THEY SAID EARLY 2015 rip.
I don't own a single Amiibo but best believe I'm getting the yarn ones.


----------



## Cress (Apr 1, 2015)

MOAR AMIIBO?!?!


----------



## kassie (Apr 1, 2015)

Illyana said:


> I'm so sad Yoshi's Wooly World isn't out until the fall. THEY SAID EARLY 2015 rip.
> *I don't own a single Amiibo but best believe I'm getting the yarn ones*.



Yes.


----------



## RhinoK (Apr 1, 2015)

DONKEY KONG 64


----------



## Lancelot (Apr 1, 2015)

INKLING AMIBOS?! Get in nintendo


----------



## Reindeer (Apr 1, 2015)

omg that pack of splatoon amiibos
gimme


----------



## Cress (Apr 1, 2015)

Octodad on Wii U? Lucahjin has to finish it now.


----------



## Yoshisaur (Apr 1, 2015)

we need the new loyalty program pl0x


----------



## Reindeer (Apr 1, 2015)

omg dumb indie games that have been out for years
stay away

- - - Post Merge - - -

Hold up... Dementium is being re-released? Why not give more information on that rather than Octodad or whatever else.


----------



## RhinoK (Apr 1, 2015)

Reindeer said:


> omg dumb indie games that have been out for years
> stay away



I'm laughing because I'm watching this like "haven't they been out since like 2010" or "that looks terrible"


----------



## Cress (Apr 1, 2015)

smtfe

- - - Post Merge - - -

It's not, nevermind


----------



## oath2order (Apr 1, 2015)

since when did nintendo make anime


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 1, 2015)

Bruh, Megaman X Mii costume and others
rip my wallet, even if they are cheap.


----------



## Cress (Apr 1, 2015)

I WAS RIGHT?!?!


----------



## Reindeer (Apr 1, 2015)

HOLY **** THAT LOOKS SO ****ING GOOD
FATLUS TAKE ALL OF MY MONEY IM SO SERIOUS


----------



## Yoshisaur (Apr 1, 2015)

zombie games no thanx


----------



## Reindeer (Apr 1, 2015)

FATAL FRAME 5
SOMEONE GIVE ME CPR


----------



## RhinoK (Apr 1, 2015)

*everyone vote Waluigi to be a playable character in Super Smash Bros idc if he's an assist trophy*


----------



## Yoshisaur (Apr 1, 2015)

some sort of eshop block game 
no give us retail games or give us death


----------



## Lancelot (Apr 1, 2015)

anyone else not watching this creepy zombie ****e?


----------



## JCnator (Apr 1, 2015)

Wait, that Fire Emblem x Shin Tengami crossover is reminding me a bit like the Fate series? Interesting...


----------



## Cress (Apr 1, 2015)

The badge shop is all I want left. Where is ittttt?????


----------



## Lancelot (Apr 1, 2015)

AOT GAME! :O


----------



## Jinglefruit (Apr 1, 2015)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Octodad on Wii U? Lucahjin has to finish it now.



Ahahaha! I'm pretty sure she would take a sledgehammer to her Wii U before playing that again. But after watching her play that, I'm buying Octodad U asap.


----------



## Yoshisaur (Apr 1, 2015)

another freemium pokemon game omg stop


----------



## Reindeer (Apr 1, 2015)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> The badge shop is all I want left. Where is ittttt?????


There's still 20 minutes left. Hopefully it's in those 20 mins.


----------



## Lancelot (Apr 1, 2015)

My inafoonay is funny looking. Trouty mouth


----------



## Jaebeommie (Apr 1, 2015)

THAT SMT X FIRE EMBLEM GAME THOUGH


----------



## Yoshisaur (Apr 1, 2015)

Oh great a mario themed candy crush rpg
great im so excited for mobile games now


----------



## Sporge27 (Apr 1, 2015)

I like indie games a bunch, seeing Nintendo support them is great tbh


----------



## Lancelot (Apr 1, 2015)

Boxboy looks like my sort of game...


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Apr 1, 2015)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> The badge shop is all I want left. Where is ittttt?????



Exactly, I realllly want it for some reason lol


I'm watching the direct now. I just started. Anything I miss?


----------



## RhinoK (Apr 1, 2015)

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> Exactly, I realllly want it for some reason lol
> 
> 
> I'm watching the direct now. I just started. Anything I miss?



Mewtwo and Lucas trailers for SSB4, that's it I think


----------



## JCnator (Apr 1, 2015)

Attack on Titan is coming to Nintendo 3DS, in America! Looks like some fans will rejoice!


----------



## Lancelot (Apr 1, 2015)

Rumble World actually looks.. dare I say it... Good.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Apr 1, 2015)

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> Attack on Titan is coming to Nintendo 3DS, in America! Looks like some fans will rejoice!



My two friends are gonna freak. They are huge fans of it XD


----------



## Reindeer (Apr 1, 2015)

Yoshisaur said:


> Oh great a mario themed candy crush rpg
> great im so excited for mobile games now


We already knew about that, lol.
I don't mind it. It has a bit more to it than most other match-3 games.



More StreetPass Mii Plaza games. YES.

- - - Post Merge - - -

AND SPLATOON HATS


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 1, 2015)

It took them this long to make a Attack on Titan game...and by Atlus no less.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Apr 1, 2015)

Ahhh cmon please i dont care about streetpass I want the badge center :-:


----------



## oath2order (Apr 1, 2015)

the hell is the badge center


----------



## Cress (Apr 1, 2015)

oath2order said:


> the hell is the badge center



Japan only stuff. Like that's anything new.

- - - Post Merge - - -

NOO FIYUR EMBLURM


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Apr 1, 2015)

oath2order said:


> the hell is the badge center



It's this really cool thing on Japenese 3DS and you can get these badges.....


When the direct is over I'll find a video for you. Just type in Japenease 3DS badge center


----------



## oath2order (Apr 1, 2015)

i just googled it

why the **** do you people want that


----------



## Reindeer (Apr 1, 2015)

oath2order said:


> i just googled it
> 
> why the **** do you people want that


Full customization of the home screen.


----------



## EmmaFrost (Apr 1, 2015)

Am I watching a Nintendo Direct or Crunchyroll, jw


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Apr 1, 2015)

oath2order said:


> i just googled it
> 
> why the **** do you people want that



DONT ASK IM STRANGE




Anyways, did I miss any announced 3DS games?


----------



## Cress (Apr 1, 2015)

#PathOfNohr


----------



## RhinoK (Apr 1, 2015)

WHAT


----------



## EmmaFrost (Apr 1, 2015)

OMG WHAT


----------



## Lancelot (Apr 1, 2015)

ANIMALCROSSING HAPPY HOME DESIGNER!!


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Apr 1, 2015)

OMG NEW ACNL FOR 3DS IM BUYING THIS OMG OMG


----------



## EmmaFrost (Apr 1, 2015)

crying


----------



## Lancelot (Apr 1, 2015)

Ac Amibo Cards!

- - - Post Merge - - -

UGH AUTUMN >_>


----------



## Reindeer (Apr 1, 2015)

NFC cards? That's... interesting. I like the idea of this game, but it just seems like a test of sorts.


----------



## Yoshisaur (Apr 1, 2015)

I.... did not expect a new AC game.


----------



## RhinoK (Apr 1, 2015)

omfgG


----------



## Cress (Apr 1, 2015)

Oh yeah, that DLC


----------



## RhinoK (Apr 1, 2015)

alternate MAYOR COSTUMES?


----------



## oath2order (Apr 1, 2015)

oh my god the AC wii u trac omfg


----------



## Reindeer (Apr 1, 2015)

GODDAMMIT RESETTI


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 1, 2015)

Well, it isn't Animal Crossing Wii U.

But it's...kinda..like...something right?

Now, I can finally have all my villagers dance around in like one freaking house.


----------



## Cress (Apr 1, 2015)

City Tripper looks so amazing.


----------



## RhinoK (Apr 1, 2015)

*APRIL 23 APRIL 23 APRIL 23*


----------



## Yoshisaur (Apr 1, 2015)

YASS MK8 COURSES EARLYYY


----------



## EmmaFrost (Apr 1, 2015)

YASSS EARLY RELEASE DLC


----------



## Cress (Apr 1, 2015)

EARLY RELEASE


----------



## ThePayne22 (Apr 1, 2015)

Im so happy omg


----------



## Cress (Apr 1, 2015)

What is this...


----------



## Reindeer (Apr 1, 2015)

... DLC Pack 3?


----------



## Cress (Apr 1, 2015)

3fast5me


----------



## Reindeer (Apr 1, 2015)

WHERE IS SONIC
GOTTA GO FAST


----------



## Cress (Apr 1, 2015)

Manda are the streams going to be 200cc now?


----------



## RhinoK (Apr 1, 2015)

ok cool but where's star fox


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 1, 2015)

OMG ASDFGHJKL!!! This is the news I need to see!!!

I'm interested in that bike. And I totally knew about that one female character coming too.

And its coming April 23rd!!! I am SO happy right now!!!!!     

Now I must pray every night to hope Cheese Land returns.

I'm done here.


----------



## Cress (Apr 1, 2015)

RhinoK said:


> ok cool but where's star fox



Oh yeah.

AND TEH BADGE CENTER


----------



## Yoshisaur (Apr 1, 2015)

aww nothing about the new rewards program. I'm so mind blown about some of the stuff though just YASS


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Apr 1, 2015)

What happened when I was gone 0-0


----------



## abby534534 (Apr 1, 2015)

10/10 would watch again.

But in all seriousness, is there a written out list of all the announcements? I need to plot some dates on my calendar


----------



## Reindeer (Apr 1, 2015)

RhinoK said:


> ok cool but where's star fox


>actually thinking that site was real

lmfao


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 1, 2015)

This direct lacks a surprising amount of Star Fox, but whatever, I'll wait until E3 I guess.


----------



## Jinglefruit (Apr 1, 2015)

-hyperventilating-
-overstimulated-
Halp


----------



## Amissapanda (Apr 1, 2015)

Mario Kart 8 Mondays are going to reach a new level of Madness after April 23rd. : ) 

Also, they're offering both a male and female version of the villager racer, which is really cool! I can't wait for the seasonal changing course, too. HOW COOL IS THAT.

Wow, this entire direct had a lot to get pumped about. Holy cow.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 1, 2015)

Reindeer said:


> ... DLC Pack 3?


Hopefully... Maybe at E3.

I knew Toad would be a costume, and the villager coming back. I'VE BEEN WANTING THAT SO LONG!!! Hype is hype.


----------



## oath2order (Apr 1, 2015)

NEW AC GAME CONFIRMED THO OMG


----------



## Reindeer (Apr 1, 2015)

oath2order said:


> NEW AC GAME CONFIRMED THO OMG


It's about as watered-down as Animal Crossing Plaza, though. No need to get too excited over it.


----------



## Javocado (Apr 1, 2015)

200 FCKNG CC


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 1, 2015)

Hey, 200CC. Hmm?? I don't know about that really, but I can sure handle it.


----------



## Yoshisaur (Apr 1, 2015)

I liked that they said the new AC game would be AC... but without the chores. 
Haha I'm so in.


----------



## EmmaFrost (Apr 1, 2015)

oath2order said:


> NEW AC GAME CONFIRMED THO OMG



Right?! Animal Crossing: Martha Stewart Edition


----------



## Cress (Apr 1, 2015)

Reindeer said:


> >actually thinking that site was real
> 
> lmfao



It was real. It's on Nintendo's actual website...


----------



## Amissapanda (Apr 1, 2015)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Manda are the streams going to be 200cc now?



You _bet_ it's going to be included. : )


----------



## Javocado (Apr 1, 2015)

Yo but they really trying to scrape my butthole with all these amiibo droppin


----------



## Reindeer (Apr 1, 2015)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> It was real. It's on Nintendo's actual website...


Read my previous post on it. It's registered with ovh.com, not corporatedomains.com. That means it's fan-made. You fell for it, dude.


----------



## Cress (Apr 1, 2015)

Amissapanda said:


> You _bet_ it's going to be included. : )



200cc
Bow-Wow Meow or Link on Mr Scooty only
Bob-ombs only
Animal Crossing stage only.

That should be every stream.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Apr 1, 2015)

Reindeer said:


> It's about as watered-down as Animal Crossing Plaza, though. No need to get too excited over it.



So is it just some silly spin-off? I missed the majority of the stream because of a pizza errand


----------



## Zigzag991 (Apr 1, 2015)

It's basically just decorating rooms to meet specific requirements for villagers.


----------



## Cress (Apr 1, 2015)

Reindeer said:


> Read my previous post on it. It's registered with ovh.com, not corporatedomains.com. That means it's fan-made. You fell for it, dude.



Whatever I don't care about it anyways.
(Maybe corporatedomains.com is NoE, not NoA)


----------



## Yoshisaur (Apr 1, 2015)

Capn Sugarplum McQueen said:


> So is it just some silly spin-off? I missed the majority of the stream because of a pizza errand


Yeah it's house decorating only. You can get trading card type things that you scan in like amiibo to get the villagers you want.


----------



## Reindeer (Apr 1, 2015)

Capn Sugarplum McQueen said:


> So is it just some silly spin-off? I missed the majority of the stream because of a pizza errand


Yes. It's called Animal Crossing: Happy Home Designer. You scan in NFC cards, then design a home to the villager's specifications. You can scan in another card to invite another villager over. But that's all there is to it.

- - - Post Merge - - -



PuffleKirby21 said:


> Whatever I don't care about it anyways.
> (Maybe corporatedomains.com is NoE, not NoA)


Nintendo.com is registered with corporatedomains.com, as well as all of Nintendo's game-specific sites.

Edit: Also, just the header of the website is suspicious as hell. "Starfox" and "WiiU". The page itself has a button that says "informations". Official Nintendo websites wouldn't have those errors.

It's a well-made website for such a short time given to the person. It's just fake.


----------



## EmmaFrost (Apr 1, 2015)

Animal Crossing meets Martha Stewart meets HGTV, I'm bout that life


----------



## Yoshisaur (Apr 1, 2015)

i want an AC gardening game plz


----------



## Cress (Apr 1, 2015)

https://cp.nintendo.co.jp/us/
EVERYBODY VOTE FOR JINGLE BECAUSE HE SAID SO


----------



## abby534534 (Apr 1, 2015)

Anyone else super psyched that we get to vote on new smash dlc characters? I'm not sure who to vote for yet.


----------



## Jake (Apr 1, 2015)

J?I?G?G?L?Y?P?U?F?F?

I just woke up pls help


----------



## Cress (Apr 1, 2015)

WAIT,
Nowhere Islands, Lucas comes out of nowhere, I get it now!


----------



## Yoshisaur (Apr 1, 2015)

I don't play smash but if you tell me what to put in the boxes I'll vote for someone's character.


----------



## Jake (Apr 1, 2015)

Pls vote midna 4 smash 

( inb4 Ridley tho)


----------



## Cress (Apr 1, 2015)

Jake. said:


> Pls vote midna 4 smash
> 
> ( inb4 Ridley tho)



Voting Ghirahim. Sorry.


----------



## Amissapanda (Apr 1, 2015)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> WAIT,
> Nowhere Islands, Lucas comes out of nowhere, I get it now!



You only just got it now? XDDD


----------



## abby534534 (Apr 1, 2015)

Jake. said:


> Pls vote midna 4 smash
> 
> ( inb4 Ridley tho)



I really want another LOZ character in Smash. Midna is a great one. I'm also partial to Ghirahim...


----------



## Solar (Apr 1, 2015)

Lucas in Smash I'm having trouble breathing right now.


----------



## Reindeer (Apr 1, 2015)

Jake. said:


> ( inb4 Ridley tho)


I just realized that they're going to get so many Shrek votes. Miiverse has been full of that crap for months.


----------



## Cress (Apr 1, 2015)

Amissapanda said:


> You only just got it now? XDDD



Sorry, I was too excited that my main is back. X(


----------



## Amissapanda (Apr 1, 2015)

Solar said:


> Lucas in Smash I'm having trouble breathing right now.



I KNOW THE FEELING. I had a tear in my eye. That Ness trailer made me so hopeful and THERE HE WAS. AND IT'S NOT A JOKE. NINTENDO _DOES_ LOVE US.


Also, am I the only one excited more about collecting all the villager cards than actually playing that new 3DS AC Happy Home Designer game? I'm pretty disappointed that they haven't made a new Wii U game for it. I was really hoping that would be coming. I'm not happy about the prospect of just designing homes. It's the whole experience that makes it for me. *sigh*


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 1, 2015)

don't care about lucas and i hope his garbage stage in brawl doesnt make a return


----------



## Cress (Apr 1, 2015)

LambdaDelta said:


> don't care about lucas and i hope his garbage stage in brawl doesnt make a return



It was a bad stage.
But it's perfect for 8 player smash, that's why I want it.


----------



## Jake (Apr 1, 2015)

Girahims final smash will just be transformation like yoshi/pika/sonic don't b lame pls midna knows where it's at


----------



## Boccages (Apr 1, 2015)

Man that Happy Home spin-off they announced really irritated me. I want a new Animal Crossing for Wii U!


----------



## Cress (Apr 1, 2015)

Amissapanda said:


> I KNOW THE FEELING. I had a tear in my eye. That Ness trailer made me so hopeful and THERE HE WAS. AND IT'S NOT A JOKE. NINTENDO _DOES_ LOVE US.
> 
> 
> Also, am I the only one excited more about collecting all the villager cards than actually playing that new 3DS AC Happy Home Designer game? I'm pretty disappointed that they haven't made a new Wii U game for it. I was really hoping that would be coming. I'm not happy about the prospect of just designing homes. It's the whole experience that makes it for me. *sigh*



At the beginning I was like "Oh, so Wolf, whatever he's not that important."
*Mother music starts playing along with Ness*
Nintendo please don't troll me.
I was seriously waiting for him to say PK Fire, I just knew it was coming. XD


----------



## Amissapanda (Apr 1, 2015)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> It was a bad stage.
> But it's perfect for 8 player smash, that's why I want it.



I would prefer that Lucas came with a new stage. There's so many iconic places in Mother 3. _Please Nintendo, use them._

I don't really play 8 player Smash, but I can see how it would be good for a stage for that mode. I'd just much rather have something new. Or they could bring Magicant over from 3DS, but that probably won't happen, since it's unique to the 3DS version.


----------



## Murray (Apr 1, 2015)

for the smash character voting i advise everyone to vote for captain toad!!!

but tbh midna would be pretty awesome too


----------



## 00jachna (Apr 1, 2015)

I was bothered with all the lil' mini prices like FKN ALL OVER THE PLACE! here buy this for 2.99 and then this to get the other thing for 3.99 and heres something else that should have been included in the first place for 4.99

amiright?


----------



## Cress (Apr 1, 2015)

Amissapanda said:


> I would prefer that Lucas came with a new stage. There's so many iconic places in Mother 3. _Please Nintendo, use them._
> 
> I don't really play 8 player Smash, but I can see how it would be good for a stage for that mode. I'd just much rather have something new. Or they could bring Magicant over from 3DS, but that probably won't happen, since it's unique to the 3DS version.



They could use Drug Island Tanetane Island!


----------



## 00jachna (Apr 1, 2015)

BTW I voted K.K. Slider in the SSB4 vote thingie


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Apr 1, 2015)

Amissapanda said:


> I KNOW THE FEELING. I had a tear in my eye. That Ness trailer made me so hopeful and THERE HE WAS. AND IT'S NOT A JOKE. NINTENDO _DOES_ LOVE US.
> 
> 
> Also, am I the only one excited more about collecting all the villager cards than actually playing that new 3DS AC Happy Home Designer game? I'm pretty disappointed that they haven't made a new Wii U game for it. I was really hoping that would be coming. I'm not happy about the prospect of just designing homes. It's the whole experience that makes it for me. *sigh*



Yea, I'm going to collect the cards. This reminds me of the e reader cards back in the day xD


----------



## Reindeer (Apr 1, 2015)

NouvelleOrange said:


> Man that Happy Home spin-off they announced really irritated me. I want a new Animal Crossing for Wii U!


It didn't irritate me, but I don't know why people are getting so excited over it. Do they want less game in their game?


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 1, 2015)

I voted for Bandana Waddle Dee. He deserves to be in smash.


----------



## StarryACNL (Apr 1, 2015)

The new animal crossing, looks interesting, although it isn't really animal crossing.
At least now I will finally get my dreamies, lol
But they better bring out a pango one, or there will be massive trouble 
Are they going to sell the card individually or as sets? I can see sets of 3 or 5 working. But'll they will probably be like ?10. 
Finally,Who else is purchasing both Splatoon and Yoshi's woolly world special packs?? (I am assuming they were both announced in the US direct as well)


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Apr 1, 2015)

Here's what I'm most looking foward too:

1.Animal Crossing Happy Home

-Pokemon Rumble World
-Mewtwo
-Lucas in Smash
-Amiibo Support for Orignal 3DS


----------



## Boccages (Apr 1, 2015)

Murray said:


> for the smash character voting i advise everyone to vote for captain toad!!!
> 
> but tbh midna would be pretty awesome too



That's exactly who I'm going to vote for.


----------



## Reindeer (Apr 1, 2015)

Hey Americans, check out this sick release date and cover plate for normal N3DS systems. :^)


----------



## Boccages (Apr 1, 2015)

I don't know why the excitement for Happy Home design title... It's something that SHOULD already be in an Animal Crossing game... Not something that deserves its own game (WTH ?).


----------



## Cress (Apr 1, 2015)

Reindeer said:


> Hey Americans, check out this sick release date and cover plate for normal N3DS systems. :^)



Mods, why is there no thumbs down button.


----------



## abby534534 (Apr 1, 2015)

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> Here's what I'm most looking foward too:
> 
> 1.Animal Crossing Happy Home
> 
> ...



I am so happy about Amiibo support for the 3DS. Now I have a real reason to buy amiibo! (other than I simply like figurines).


----------



## Amissapanda (Apr 1, 2015)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> They could use Drug Island Tanetane Island!



That would make a wicked cool stage, actually. Trippy, but cool. It's the first thing that popped into my mind, too. They could have some kind of stage effect where is swaps back and forth between the drug-induced version and what it really looks like. There's just so much potential.



RosieThePeppyCat said:


> Yea, I'm going to collect the cards. This reminds me of the e reader cards back in the day xD



Haha, it reminds me of actually collecting physical cards back in the day, before computers were even a thing. XD I used to have them in laminated sheets and everything.


----------



## Cress (Apr 1, 2015)

Amissapanda said:


> That would make a wicked cool stage, actually. Trippy, but cool. It's the first thing that popped into my mind, too. They could have some kind of stage effect where is swaps back and forth between the drug-induced version and what it really looks like. There's just so much potential.



Actually I already made an idea of Tazmily Town months ago. I'll try to find it.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Where's the Gamexplain discussion it should be up by now. Everyone knows they never sleep!


----------



## Jake (Apr 1, 2015)

Murray said:


> for the smash character voting i advise everyone to vote for captain toad!!!
> 
> but tbh midna would be pretty awesome too


Captain toad can't even jump u idiot


----------



## Cress (Apr 1, 2015)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> I'd really want anything from MOTHER 3, but if I made it, it would be Tazmily village/town (It would change on startup like Mushroomy Kingdom in Brawl) it would be a "scenic" stage, like Delfino Plaza and Skyloft. In Tazmily town, it would land in the main plaza, at the beach, at the police station, at the train station, at the retirement home, at the farm, and at Lucas's house. Tazmily village would land in the same places, but the scenery and platforms would be different (except for Lucas's house since it's the only place that stays the same.)
> Music:
> -Tazmily Village (Would probably be updated, but this is the original.)
> -Eight Melodies (Was cut from Brawl, so this would be perfect for its return.)
> -Other music from Brawl, like Snowman and You Call this a Utopia?! (I just like Snowman, and YCtaU?! matches Tazmily town after being overrun by the Pigmen.)


I thought it was a cool idea.


----------



## abby534534 (Apr 1, 2015)

Another cool suggestion for SSB.... King K. Rool!


----------



## Boidoh (Apr 1, 2015)

NouvelleOrange said:


> Man that Happy Home spin-off they announced really irritated me. I want a new Animal Crossing for Wii U!



Especially since that MK8 course looked so great. It makes me want one so bad.


----------



## JoJoCan (Apr 1, 2015)

Is this fake?


----------



## Boidoh (Apr 1, 2015)

I'm sure its not.


----------



## JoJoCan (Apr 1, 2015)

Boidoh said:


> I'm sure its not.



It's time can someone send me a link?


----------



## Boidoh (Apr 1, 2015)

Just search it on YouTube...


----------



## Amissapanda (Apr 1, 2015)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> I thought it was a cool idea.



That could definitely be interesting.

Especially if Fassad is there spreading dirty lies and they give you the option to SMASH him off the screen. : )


----------



## Aradai (Apr 1, 2015)

this is literally too much for me, there is so much good stuff in that direct.
I honestly thought Lucas was an April Fool's joke.


----------



## Amissapanda (Apr 1, 2015)

Aradai said:


> this is literally too much for me, there is so much good stuff in that direct.
> I honestly thought Lucas was an April Fool's joke.



I was almost afraid of that, myself, but they went through a lot to make a trailer and all of that nothing. Plus, this aired April 2nd in Japan, so... we're safe!


----------



## Tao (Apr 1, 2015)

Murray said:


> for the smash character voting i advise everyone to vote for captain toad!!!




I advise people just vote for who they want...



Unless that character is Goku. C'mon, it's not happening and that's arguably for the best.


----------



## Spongebob (Apr 1, 2015)

Kk slider and Shrek for smash


----------



## Aradai (Apr 1, 2015)

Amissapanda said:


> I was almost afraid of that, myself, but they went through a lot to make a trailer and all of that nothing. Plus, this aired April 2nd in Japan, so... we're safe!


ah, that is true!
also I can't wait for the new amiibos!


----------



## Stevey Queen (Apr 1, 2015)

Reindeer said:


> Hey Americans, check out this sick release date and cover plate for normal N3DS systems. :^)



I was really hoping for a special edition xenoblade N3DS XL but I guess not. I didn't really want to have to buy a regular plain old red one but with Nintendo only releasing 30 majoras mask N3DS...my options are limited.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Apr 1, 2015)

I wanna vote Goemon from Mystical Ninja but I dunno if they would go for that. 

And yes, yarn Yoshi amiibos will be MINE!


----------



## Jarrad (Apr 1, 2015)

guys we cant **** around with this smash roster anymore

the next character lies in the hands of the internet.. we dont want no stupid characters like miss pacman or paper mario...

- - - Post Merge - - -



ShinyYoshi said:


> I wanna vote Goemon from Mystical Ninja but I dunno if they would go for that.
> 
> And yes, yarn Yoshi amiibos will be MINE!



y waste a vote

or nintendo's time no1 even knows what that is


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Apr 1, 2015)

Jarrad said:


> guys we cant **** around with this smash roster anymore
> 
> the next character lies in the hands of the internet.. we dont want no stupid characters like miss pacman or paper mario...



lol then you're going to be unhappy anyway so why even care. It's the internet, good luck dude


----------



## pokedude729 (Apr 1, 2015)

I'm currently watching the vod, so This will be written as I watch.
1. Did they really say that Lucas Came Out of Nowhere? 
1.5. does this mean that we're getting Mother 3 sometime in the future?
2. I'm nominating Shovel knight on the ballot
3. Did Iwata just quote Forest Gump for Amiibo Tap?
4. How long to do think it will be before all of Kaizo is uploaded using Mario Maker?
5. The new Yoshi amiibo looks so cute, but is a disaster waiting to happen if it unravels. 
6. I wonder how they're going to prevent the amiibo splatoon upgrades from being OP.
7. OMG, DK 64 is coming to WiiU virtual console (Although, how they got it past with the Rare coin)
8. The original Mutanat mudds was already super hard. How can they make it harder?
9. What is Shinmugasa Tense? (and wtf was that trailer?)
10. Boxboy looks cool.
11. I like the look of the new streetpass games (and it also conformed that a splatoon hat would be unlocked in one)
12. I'm not sure the premium plaza
13. I like the branching paths thing they are doing in the new fire emblem
14. I wish that Happy Home deisnger wasn't amiibo only.
15. 200CC. Too fast for my Blood.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Apr 1, 2015)

Kid Cat for new smash character?


----------



## Jinglefruit (Apr 1, 2015)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> https://cp.nintendo.co.jp/us/
> EVERYBODY VOTE FOR JINGLE BECAUSE HE SAID SO



I will sell body parts for this. You ever need a kidney Puffle, you come to me. 



Yoshisaur said:


> I don't play smash but if you tell me what to put in the boxes I'll vote for someone's character.



Vote Jingle and you can claim an organ too. :3


Edit: whoa that sounds way dirtier than intended, but still.


----------



## Jarrad (Apr 1, 2015)

how many people do you think are gonna make bots to vote for their favourite characters thousands of times

- - - Post Merge - - -

I might just vote Squirtle and Ivysaur


----------



## Jake (Apr 1, 2015)

Jarrad said:


> how many people do you think are gonna make bots to vote for their favourite characters thousands of times
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I might just vote Squirtle and Ivysaur



I don't think bots are going to matter?
From my understandings it's not a popularity, most votes wins,p. It's more of a submission and then Nintendo will make their mind up from there,not necessarily who has the most votes (that said, ofc votes are going to play a factor coz Nintendo are more likely to pick a character with 4828428428 votes instead of one with like 7)


----------



## Javocado (Apr 1, 2015)

I think we all know who to vote for.


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 1, 2015)

I’m still recovering from Lucas, Animal Crossing Happy Home Designer, and Mario Kart 8 DLC..

This was a day…


----------



## Jarrad (Apr 1, 2015)

spCrossing said:


> I?m still recovering from Lucas, Animal Crossing Happy Home Designer, and Mario Kart 8 DLC..
> 
> This was a day?



i legit seized and started crying

i literally cried


----------



## Murray (Apr 1, 2015)

only way they could trick me into happy home designer bs is if the cards are liek $1 each and the game itself is free


----------



## Cress (Apr 1, 2015)

Jinglefruit said:


> I will sell body parts for this. You ever need a kidney Puffle, you come to me.



Well my heart stopped after seeing Lucas so... when can I have it?


----------



## JoJoCan (Apr 1, 2015)

Murray said:


> only way they could trick me into happy home designer bs is if the cards are liek $1 each and the game itself is free



IT WONT BE


----------



## Cress (Apr 1, 2015)

Murray said:


> only way they could trick me into happy home designer bs is if the cards are liek $1 each and the game itself is free



What if the cards were free and the game was $1?


----------



## Jarrad (Apr 1, 2015)

Shayne said:


> IT WONT BE



I hope it is because it REALLY doesn't look like it's worth any $

I mean, what difference is there from just creating a room in ACNL? It's exactly the same thing, only you're in a villager's home and have to cater to their taste.


----------



## Boidoh (Apr 1, 2015)

If AC:HHD isn't a free-to-play game then I lose hope in Nintendo... There's no way I'm paying hard cash for that half-assed AC game. I'd buy the amiibo cards if the game was free, yes, but theres no way I'd even pay a cent for the game itself.

In less depressing news, I hope that if there is a villager card, it could be used in Smash.


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 1, 2015)

Boidoh said:


> If AC:HHD isn't a free-to-play game then I lose hope in Nintendo... There's no way I'm paying hard cash for that half-assed AC game. I'd buy the amiibo cards if the game was free, yes, but theres no way I'd even pay a cent for the game itself.
> 
> In less depressing news, I hope that if there is a villager card, it could be used in Smash.


Honestly, if there's more features down the road, then maybe it could be like 5 or 10 bucks..

But yeah, I'm not paying full-price for this game....even though I would have like...10 freaking Lollys in one house just walking around.


----------



## Jarrad (Apr 1, 2015)

spCrossing said:


> Honestly, if there's more features down the road, then maybe it could be like 5 or 10 bucks..
> 
> But yeah, I'm not paying full-price for this game....even though I would have like...10 freaking Lollys in one house just walking around.



why do people assume that you'll be able to get more than 1 of the same animal to visit houses?


----------



## Jarrad (Apr 1, 2015)

spCrossing said:


> Honestly, if there's more features down the road, then maybe it could be like 5 or 10 bucks..
> 
> But yeah, I'm not paying full-price for this game....even though I would have like...10 freaking Lollys in one house just walking around.



why do people assume that you'll be able to get more than 1 of the same animal to visit houses?


----------



## Boidoh (Apr 1, 2015)

I dunno.


----------



## Cress (Apr 1, 2015)

Thank you Ace for providing an accurate representation of my reaction.


----------



## Jinglefruit (Apr 1, 2015)

Javocado said:


> I think we all know who to vote for.



Yes Jingle. I've made this quite clear in about 50 posts already. 



PuffleKirby21 said:


> Well my heart stopped after seeing Lucas so... when can I have it?



I̶ ̶d̶u̶n̶n̶o̶,̶ ̶c̶o̶n̶s̶i̶d̶e̶r̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶t̶h̶e̶ ̶M̶K̶ ̶s̶t̶r̶e̶a̶m̶s̶ ̶y̶o̶u̶'̶l̶l̶ ̶h̶a̶v̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶a̶s̶k̶ ̶Z̶i̶g̶?̶ ̶:̶P
What's yo address I'll get a cooler.


----------



## Boccages (Apr 1, 2015)

AC:HHD I won't even touch that how horrible this idea sounds... But I'm going to buy the Animal Crossing amiibo cards I want anyways. From the numbers shown on the picture, it looks like there will be a couple hundred of those... I want O'Hare, Pate, Friga, Roald, Ozzie, Canberra and... please OLIVE who has been MIA since the GameCube version of the game.


----------



## Amissapanda (Apr 1, 2015)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Thank you Ace for providing an accurate representation of my reaction.



Wow. Lmao. That makes my shriek of joy sound extremely tame in comparison.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Apr 1, 2015)

I just saw the direct and I exploded once I saw Lucas!
All this stuff, take all my money!!!

When Animal Crossing was mentioned and those cards appeared... ANIMAL CROSSING WI-... Happy Home Designer? (Well, I know they would save it for E3 or sometime in the future or whatnot). I'll get it of course and I try to collect some of those cards. I wonder how much they will be though. I have this odd feeling these cards might be used in Animal Crossing Wii U? IDK *shrugs* This, I would have never imagined. The cards, yes, a home designer... no. Maybe just to feed our palettes.


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 1, 2015)

Jarrad said:


> why do people assume that you'll be able to get more than 1 of the same animal to visit houses?


Because joke.
If that would happen in the actual game though I'll cry.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Chibi.Hoshi said:


> When Animal Crossing was mentioned and those cards appeared... ANIMAL CROSSING WI-... Happy Home Designer? (Well, I know they would save it for E3 or sometime in the future or whatnot). I'll get it of course and I try to collect some of those cards. I wonder how much they will be though. I have this odd feeling these cards might be used in Animal Crossing Wii U? IDK *shrugs* This, I would have never imagined. The cards, yes, a home designer... no. Maybe just to feel our palettes.


I too was surprised for a lack of the Wii U Animal Crossing.

I dunno, I think this will tie us over for when Animal Crossing Wii U comes out...if it's announced at E3 this year.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Apr 1, 2015)

I keep thinking Animal Crossing Happy Home Designer is DLC. I just can't imagine it as its own game unless it is cheap.



PuffleKirby21 said:


> Thank you Ace for providing an accurate representation of my reaction.


That reaction man lol.


----------



## Boccages (Apr 1, 2015)

Oh I fully expect them to announce Animal Crossing Wii U at E3 and the game will make use of these amiibo cards...


----------



## Jake (Apr 1, 2015)

NouvelleOrange said:


> AC:HHD I won't even touch that how horrible this idea sounds... But I'm going to buy the Animal Crossing amiibo cards I want anyways. From the numbers shown on the picture, it looks like there will be a couple hundred of those... I want O'Hare, Pate, Friga, Roald, Ozzie, Canberra and... please OLIVE who has been MIA since the GameCube version of the game.



Olive won't be there
Nintendo would've just ported the models straight out of new leaf, I doubt they'd make new models just for a spin off title


----------



## pokedude729 (Apr 1, 2015)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Thank you Ace for providing an accurate representation of my reaction.



I's hard to tell if he's extermely happy that Lucas is back, or very upset.


----------



## Officer Berri (Apr 1, 2015)

Just looked up what was talked about on the Direct Via IGN. Beyond voting for a character to be a Smash DLC... really not that interested in anything else I saw.

-.- I hope E3 gives me something good to hope for on the 3DS. I'm really not in the position to buy a WiiU yet. I like having new games to look forward to. ;A; Tell me when I'm gonna get Yokai Watch already, dangit!


----------



## AnEndlessOcean (Apr 2, 2015)

I haven't watched the entire Direct yet, but I can already say that I'm sort of disappointed for the new AC spinoff.  I really hope Nintendo considers making a full game in the future as I probably won't be buying the spinoff.

On a brighter side, I'm pretty excited for the AC DLC pack's early release! I'll probably be purchasing it once it releases. ^^


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 2, 2015)

MarineStorm said:


> I haven't watched the entire Direct yet, but I can already say that I'm sort of disappointed for the new AC spinoff.  I really hope Nintendo considers making a full game in the future as I probably won't be buying the spinoff.



They will, trust me.

This game's existence is to tie us over until the Wii U version comes out....IF it gets announced...


----------



## Yoshisaur (Apr 2, 2015)

spCrossing said:


> They will, trust me.
> 
> This game's existence is to tie us over until the Wii U version comes out....IF it gets announced...



Hopefully at E3!


----------



## AnEndlessOcean (Apr 2, 2015)

spCrossing said:


> They will, trust me.
> 
> This game's existence is to tie us over until the Wii U version comes out....IF it gets announced...



I really hope so. I'd be pretty disappointed if Nintendo started creating mediocre games for the series from now on.


----------



## Jake (Apr 2, 2015)

MarineStorm said:


> I really hope so. I'd be pretty disappointed if Nintendo started creating mediocre games for the series from now on.



why is everyone assuming this is their swan song or sth???

they made a spin off because the AC franchise has gotten popular, they're not going to give up on main series AC games completely...

just like when Pokemon made Stadium/Snap/PMD/Ranger/Rumble/whatever, they didn't stop making main series games, they made the spin off's because it was popular

calm ur ****


----------



## Cress (Apr 2, 2015)

Well I guess I don't need this picture anymore.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 2, 2015)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> It was a bad stage.
> But it's perfect for 8 player smash, that's why I want it.



not sure I even see it working for 8p Smash tbh


----------



## Cress (Apr 2, 2015)

LambdaDelta said:


> not sure I even see it working for 8p Smash tbh



It would work better than Onett and Yoshi's Island.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 2, 2015)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> It would work better than Onett and Yoshi's Island.



I don't see what that has to do with anything, but ok.

- - - Post Merge - - -



pokedude729 said:


> 1.5. does this mean that we're getting Mother 3 sometime in the future?



Mother 3 is never happening unless Nintendo does a new release of it. (as in not as a vc title)

and even then, I'd say chances are super slim at best


----------



## Reindeer (Apr 2, 2015)

LambdaDelta said:


> Mother 3 is never happening unless Nintendo does a new release of it. (as in not as a vc title)
> 
> and even then, I'd say chances are super slim at best


Yeah, it's not the first time that Nintendo has acknowledged Mother 3 either. It's a bit of a risky decision for them to make as well, so I'd understand if some time passed, but at the same time I feel like we would have heard about it already.


----------



## Trundle (Apr 2, 2015)

That was probably the best Nintendo Direct I've ever seen. Also, holla, N64 and DS games on eShop. <3 
So many interesting and fun looking games!


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 2, 2015)

Finally a Streetpass week, I need that. Hopefully I can get someone with Eon ticket or just something nice lol


----------



## Jake.. (Apr 2, 2015)

Is there a new Animal Crossing?


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 2, 2015)

Jake.. said:


> Is there a new Animal Crossing?



no, there's a spinoff title

that has its own board

http://www.belltreeforums.com/forumdisplay.php?139-Animal-Crossing-Happy-Home-Designer


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 2, 2015)

A spin off, yes.


----------



## Jake.. (Apr 2, 2015)

Okay thanks guys ^~^


----------



## PinkWater (Apr 2, 2015)

Late to the party, but... LUCAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAS!

WHO WAS RIGHT? *WHO. WAS. RIGHT?!*

EVERYONE WHO SAID 'OH, HE CAN'T GET BACK IN, NESS HAS HIS MOVES', YOU CAN GO SUCK A OMELETTE, BECAUSE YOU WERE WROOOOOOOOOOONG.


----------



## Amissapanda (Apr 2, 2015)

PinkWater said:


> Late to the party, but... LUCAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAS!
> 
> WHO WAS RIGHT? *WHO. WAS. RIGHT?!*
> 
> EVERYONE WHO SAID 'OH, HE CAN'T GET BACK IN, NESS HAS HIS MOVES', YOU CAN GO SUCK A OMELETTE, BECAUSE YOU WERE WROOOOOOOOOOONG.



He's also getting an amiibo. I could cry of happiness. _Real Mother 3 merchandise._


----------



## Locket (Apr 2, 2015)

I was so excited that the Animal Crossing DLC was being released earlier, I cried of joy tears, THEN they said 200cc, and I WAS SO MAD. I AM SO FREAKING CLOSE TO COMPLETING THE GAME AND THEN THEY TROW THIS AT ME >.<


----------



## RhinoK (Apr 2, 2015)

Amissapanda said:


> He's also getting an amiibo. I could cry of happiness. _Real Mother 3 merchandise._



I was crying over the fact Ness was getting an amiibo, but Lucas too? Mother 3 is my favourite game ever, surpassing Earthbound, this makes me beyond happy!


----------



## Boccages (Apr 2, 2015)

A day has passed by and I'm now pretty positive this Nintendo Direct was putting the table for an announcement of an Animal Crossing title for Wii U at E3. Why ? First have you seen the DLC of Mario Kart 8 ? Nintendo could just use this setting and plop the player in the middle to make a new Animal Crossing game. 

There is also the case of the amiibo cards that will be released in the next few months. Do you really think Nintendo will market over 300 different Animal Crossing amiibo cards only for a home decoration spin-off for the 3DS ? A spin-off with limited content and a souped down AC experience at that ? No, me neither.


----------



## oath2order (Apr 3, 2015)

NouvelleOrange said:


> A day has passed by and I'm now pretty positive this Nintendo Direct was putting the table for an announcement of an Animal Crossing title for Wii U at E3. Why ? First have you seen the DLC of Mario Kart 8 ? Nintendo could just use this setting and plop the player in the middle to make a new Animal Crossing game.
> 
> There is also the case of the amiibo cards that will be released in the next few months. Do you really think Nintendo will market over 300 different Animal Crossing amiibo cards only for a home decoration spin-off for the 3DS ? A spin-off with limited content and a souped down AC experience at that ? No, me neither.



I doubt it'll happen at E3. With this game and the dev of Splatoon, I doubt they'll have much of ACWiiU available to even show at E3.

That, and showing ACWiiU would probably make people not want to buy ACHHD in order to just wait for ACWiiU.

*It's not happening.*


----------



## Jake (Apr 3, 2015)

oath2order said:


> I doubt it'll happen at E3. With this game and the dev of Splatoon, I doubt they'll have much of ACWiiU available to even show at E3.
> 
> That, and showing ACWiiU would probably make people not want to buy ACHHD in order to just wait for ACWiiU.
> 
> *It's not happening.*



i kinda agree with this. I expected ACU at E3 this year, but this announcement definitely lowers the chance of it showing up, especially since it releases after E3 - it'd be a bad marketing choice. 

tho i dont think they'll have "barley any AC WiU to show" because Happy Home Design probably uses the same engine as New Leaf so I doubt it'd be that hard for them to make. ACU is probably further on in development than people think


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 3, 2015)

I don't think anyone would be surprised if the amiibo cards have a function for the Wii U title, but yeah. I doubt we'll be seeing anything about it during e3.

Maybe in like the last quarter of the year at earliest.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Apr 3, 2015)

I kinda wish the Amiibo cards were figures instead, but oh well. I want a Rosie figure xD


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 3, 2015)

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> I kinda wish the Amiibo cards were figures instead, but oh well. I want a Rosie figure xD



That sounds like literal hell for everyone involved.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Far moreso than the literal hell that already is amiibos.


----------



## Rasha (Apr 3, 2015)

OMG YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!
I can't believe this! Fatal Frame is actually coming to US Wii U!!! I wanted this to happen SO BAD!!! am I the only one who's extremely excited about this? oh my god *sobs*


----------



## Trundle (Apr 3, 2015)

Anyone know release dates on the other N64 games in the eShop? I really want Paper Mario 64.


----------



## JCnator (Apr 3, 2015)

Trundle said:


> Anyone know release dates on the other N64 games in the eShop? I really want Paper Mario 64.



Donkey Kong 64 will be appearing on American eShop in April 16th, while Paper Mario is slated to be released on April 30th.

Source: http://www.gamespot.com/articles/wii-u-virtual-console-getting-n64-and-nintendo-ds-/1100-6426337/


----------



## Trundle (Apr 3, 2015)

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> Donkey Kong 64 will be appearing on American eShop in April 16th, while Paper Mario is slated to be released on April 30th.
> 
> Source: http://www.gamespot.com/articles/wii-u-virtual-console-getting-n64-and-nintendo-ds-/1100-6426337/



Thanks for the info, JC!


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 3, 2015)

It took them this long to add in Donkey Kong 64...

Now I want Mario Party 1-3..


----------



## Amissapanda (Apr 3, 2015)

Y'know, after thinking back to the Nintendo Direct again and the announcement of the "Amiibo cards" for the new spin-off _Animal Crossing_ game, it got me wondering...

Doesn't it seem a little strange that they'd want to go out of their way to make all of those cards for one AC game that isn't even a true AC successor?

I have a feeling that those cards may also be used in the future for a new Wii U Animal Crossing game. Everything seems to point to there being a huge possibility for a new game, especially with how the series is being featured in _Mario Kart 8_ via DLC, in Smash Bros, etc. I just have a strangely good feeling about this. I hope E3 might bring an announcement, but I won't get my hopes up too high.


----------



## Boccages (Apr 3, 2015)

That is exactly exactly what I just said here


----------



## Javocado (Apr 3, 2015)

NouvelleOrange said:


> That is exactly exactly what I just said here



Maybe she *amiss*ed it hehe

But hell yeah, I hope that's the truth.


----------



## Amissapanda (Apr 3, 2015)

Javocado said:


> Maybe she *amiss*ed it hehe
> 
> But hell yeah, I hope that's the truth.



Oh, you.

Yeah, I'm behind on many pages, so I didn't go back and read them all. lol


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 3, 2015)

I've brought it up too.

Really, even if they don't have a set idea yet, I see no reason why they wouldn't do this.


----------



## Amissapanda (Apr 3, 2015)

I'd like to believe that, but at the time... it's Nintendo. So it's hard to say.

Doesn't hurt to hope for the possibility, though. If not announced at E3, it could just be further down the road, too.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 3, 2015)

I really doubt we'll see anything on Animal Crossing U at E3.

Earliest I could think of would be a Direct around Q4 2015.


----------



## Mercedes (Apr 3, 2015)

SWEET BABY I HAVE BEEN HOPING FOR A NEW RANGER GAME.
OH MY GOSH I HOPE THIS IS REAL. ALL I NEED NOW IS A NEW DUNGON GAME SWEET BABY.


----------



## Reindeer (Apr 3, 2015)

Luckypinch said:


> SWEET BABY I HAVE BEEN HOPING FOR A NEW RANGER GAME.
> OH MY GOSH I HOPE THIS IS REAL. ALL I NEED NOW IS A NEW DUNGON GAME SWEET BABY.


If you had watched the Direct first, you would know the leaks aren't real.


----------



## Boccages (Apr 3, 2015)

Amissapanda said:


> Oh, you.
> 
> Yeah, I'm behind on many pages, so I didn't go back and read them all. lol



Oh don't worry dear. I'm actually really happy to see someone thinks the same.


----------



## Nerd House (Apr 3, 2015)

Luckypinch said:


> SWEET BABY I HAVE BEEN HOPING FOR A NEW RANGER GAME.
> OH MY GOSH I HOPE THIS IS REAL. ALL I NEED NOW IS A NEW DUNGON GAME SWEET BABY.



*While not Pokemon, Etrian Mystery Dungeon comes out in the States Tuesday.*


----------



## Boccages (Apr 5, 2015)

Can't wait for the MK8 DLC now. I guess I'll just won't care for the race and just visit the village the first time around.


----------



## tokkio (Apr 6, 2015)

the music in trailer of the animal crossing dlc for mario kart is glorious huhu


----------

